# Connecting Desktop to Sony Soundbar



## emilio2121 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a PC and want to connect it to a sony sound bar. 
I am using component connection to the sound bar and the single jack going into the back of the PC.
When I have everything on and I insert the jack into the back of the PC, I am hearing crackling through the speakers. This is good.
But when I play music on the PC or anything else, I am getting no audio.
My guess is that there is some setting on my PC that I need to change. Am I right? Help!


----------



## coolmagicguys (Nov 26, 2013)

Please tell me your sony sound bar model no. & what is your sound driver?

and when you connect your sony sound bar to pc then any message is come on your screen.

like please the select the jack of audio etc.


----------



## NZ-Tech (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you clicked the sound icon in task bar, goto mixer, check the 'line out' volume is at approx 90 - 100% & not turned off or muted.
re-check all your connections are firmly in place.
if your sound bar has a Amp built in, it may then be plugged directly into sound card, 
or
if sound bar needs the Amp (sounds like your setup) then connect Amp to sound card, make sure you plug the 3.5mm stereo connector into the speaker terminal (green) & not the microphone terminal. (pink)
Ensure you choose the correct input source on the Amp. (Aux) Dont plug into Tape deck as these dont always work with other devices.


----------

